# Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmajew.



## RadiomanATL (Oct 3, 2009)

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past - Telegraph


----------



## brewerboy (Oct 3, 2009)

How funny.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 3, 2009)

So he's a self-hating Jew?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 3, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> So he's a self-hating Jew?



Seems that it might be possible.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 3, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past - Telegraph



Ah another hitler...wasn't hitler a jew too?


----------



## Polk (Oct 3, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past - Telegraph
> ...



That's a rumor that's been around for years, but I think most historians dismiss it.

As for Mahmoud... that's funny stuff.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 3, 2009)

Polk said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I was being sarcastic and hell yeah its funny stuff.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Contrary to what people in the west think.

Having jewish ancestors in your bloodline is not a negative among muslims.

Even Muhammad was reputed to have some jewish blood.

And, it is well known that the Saudi royal family has a strong jewish heritage.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 3, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Contrary to what people in the west think.
> 
> Having jewish ancestors in your bloodline is not a negative among muslims.
> 
> ...



Wasn't saying that it was negative among muslims.

However, it IS negative to someone who is a rabid anti-semite like Ahmadinejad.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 3, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Contrary to what people in the west think.
> ...



Actually, Ahmadinejad isn't anti-semitic, and has nothing against the Jewish people or Judiasm.

He is just against the rogue state of Israel, and the fascist Zionists who rule there.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 3, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Pull the other leg.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't pull your other leg.

Fox news already has ahold of it.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 3, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> I can't pull your other leg.
> 
> Fox news already has ahold of it.



Don't watch Fox. I don't care for biased reporting.

But hey, don't let the facts get in the way of your strawman....please continue....


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2009)

Mahmoud is just a pathetic puppet.

Like Bush.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 4, 2009)

So, Mahmud Imafuckingnutjob is a joo eh?  Poetic justice.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris said:


> Mahmoud is just a pathetic puppet.
> 
> Like Bush.


Talk to us about puppets AFTER the DNC pulls their hand out of your ass.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2009)

Darkwind said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Mahmoud is just a pathetic puppet.
> ...



Who cares about the DNC?


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


A puppet never cares about its master.  Its a puppet after all.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2009)

Darkwind said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Who cares about you?


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow.  What a comeback!  Sputtering yet?


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2009)

Darkwind said:


> Wow.  What a comeback!  Sputtering yet?



Personal attacks are all people like you have.

You have no real issues.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  What a comeback!  Sputtering yet?
> ...


Personal attacks are all that you are worthy of.  The moment you decided it was necessary to fundamentally alter the foundation of our very country you became someone not worthy of having a discussion with.

It is one thing to believe that all good flows from government and that we should all be beholden to government.  I am used to that kind of emotional immaturity.  It is an entirely different matter to actively want to dismantle our country's very structure.  It makes you less serious then a five year old.


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2009)

Darkwind said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



More personal attacks.....


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 4, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past - Telegraph


 
And the Jews hate the Arabs and they are all SEMITES, LOL, and it is all about stealing oil and stealing land and stealing money, one big happy goat fuck on all sides, LOL.....


Sabourjian sounds like Armenian names, to me,    

And Iranians are Persians, and so damned what... this is what happens when rligion becomes politics... WHO STARTED IT?????


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 4, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Contrary to what people in the west think.
> ...


 
There is a difference between being an anti-semite, and disliking certain Judaist people. All religious Judaists are NOT SEMITES, ya know. Try bein' accurate on this one.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 4, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Try purchasing a dictionary. The post is completely accurate:

Main Entry: an·tiSem·i·tism
Pronunciation: \&#716;an-t&#275;-&#712;se-m&#601;-&#716;ti-z&#601;m, &#716;an-&#716;t&#299;-\
Function: noun
Date: 1882

: hostility toward or discrimination against Jews as a religious, ethnic, or racial group

anti-Semitism - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


----------



## jillian (Oct 4, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past - Telegraph
> ...



yep.

but this is awesome.


----------



## jillian (Oct 4, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Try purchasing a dictionary. The post is completely accurate:
> 
> Main Entry: an·tiSem·i·tism
> Pronunciation: \&#716;an-t&#275;-&#712;se-m&#601;-&#716;ti-z&#601;m, &#716;an-&#716;t&#299;-\
> ...



there are certain people who can't stand when anything sets the jewish experience apart in any way. they try to distort the definitions of things like anti-semitism.

what's a judaist, though?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 4, 2009)

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Try purchasing a dictionary. The post is completely accurate:
> ...



An attempt to dissemble the language so they can try and avoid labeling someone an anti-semite? Just a guess though.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you think he has a good recipe for Kugel?


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 4, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past - Telegraph



And this is a big deal because....

Not all Jews are Zionuts





New York City, Sept 22, 2009

While American President Obama, Palestinian President Abbas and the Zionist Prime Minister Netanyahu meet on Tuesday Sep 22, 09, in the United Nations headquarters in New York City, Anti Zionist Orthodox Jews demonstrated outside to state that the State of "Israel" does not represent the Jewish people and that any peace plans are not acceptable according to the Torah as long as a State is governed by Jews.

.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 4, 2009)

Some are merely nuts, like the two pictured above.

A lot of anti semites actually had Jewish ancestors, like Zhirinovsky in Russia.  So what? WHo cares?


----------



## jillian (Oct 4, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



ah...ok. cause i've never heard the word before. seems like a lot of contortions to avoid plain language.


----------



## jillian (Oct 4, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Do you think he has a good recipe for Kugel?



dunno... but if he does, i'll give him mine for brisket.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 4, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Some are merely nuts, like the two pictured above.



What makes them nuts Rabbi?

Are they not Torah observant and follow the law?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 4, 2009)

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Welcome to politics...


----------



## jillian (Oct 4, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



is that what it is? sheesh.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Some are merely nuts, like the two pictured above.
> ...



Because Jews who identify with the enemies of Jews have a screw loose.  Even the late Satmar rebbe zt'l, no friend of Zionism, condemned these guys.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Because Jews who identify with the enemies of Jews have a screw loose.  Even the late Satmar rebbe zt'l, no friend of Zionism, condemned these guys.



Rabbi, from what I understand, these guys back their position using the Torah.

Israel is said to exist because it is a nation for Jews based on Judiasm.

If that is true.

Shouldn't the Torah be the guiding light for the state and it's people?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Because Jews who identify with the enemies of Jews have a screw loose.  Even the late Satmar rebbe zt'l, no friend of Zionism, condemned these guys.
> ...



Sunniman, the 9/11 hijackers backed their position by the Koran.  Were they correct?  The Wahhabis think anyone who isn't a wahabbi is a  pagan.  They justify that from the Koran.  Are they correct?
Should the Torah be the guide for Israel?  Yes.  BUt it isn't.  No one asked me what they ought to be doing in Israel.  That isn't the issue.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know if you are a Rabbl or not.

But I wonder what Torah verses/scriptures validate the formation of the modern state of Israel?

And what Torah verses/scriptures theses guys use to condemn the illegal state of Israel?

(I can't ever remember the name of these people)

This question would actually make a good thread.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 5, 2009)

Why not answer my questions first?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 5, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> The Wahhabis think anyone who isn't a wahabbi is a  pagan.  They justify that from the Koran.  Are they correct?


The Wahhabis are just one sect of Islam and use certain verses to back up their beliefs.

It is not my place to judge them. I don't have that authority.


The Quran says it is God who ultimately decides, who is and isn't a muslim.


----------



## Contumacious (Oct 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> But I wonder what Torah verses/scriptures validate the formation of the modern state of Israel?



Verse 69

Palestinians are subhumans  semites. White Europeans have a right to invade Palestine, and subsequently slaughter , loot and plunder.

.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > The Wahhabis think anyone who isn't a wahabbi is a  pagan.  They justify that from the Koran.  Are they correct?
> ...



OK.  Same here.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 5, 2009)

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Try purchasing a dictionary. The post is completely accurate:
> ...


 
A person who is a practicioner of Judaism is a Judaist.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 5, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...


 
No, and it gets into what is and isn't.

One can practice Judaism as a religion, and it is non-racial, lots of converts, the most 'interesting" being Sammy Davis, Jr. There are people of many races who practice the religion.

There is a misidentification... The Irish and the Italians, and Slavs were once called "races." Some hispanics yell "racism" when there are attempts to have English the "official;" language of the USA. Well to be "Hispanic" is to be part of a very diverse/multi-racial group that speaks Spanish. Latinos, which then includes Portuguese and Romanian, the "Romance" languages, are not a "racial group" but a language group. Ethnically, Espanoles and Los Indios of Central America are all Hispanics, but racially/ethnically very different. 

Actually, there is only one RACE, and that is Human, and all the rest is language, religion, culture, and some adaptive physical characteristics. Judaism, is a religion. Zionism is a political movement masquerading as religion by some who practice Judaism, some types of Christians, and some secular no-religious people. Shi'a and Sunni are when two groups who were/are Islamic split over politics. Then there are Wahabis, Sufis and so on this is the list: 73 Divisions in Islam and One True Jama'at.   
Christians seem to have split into 39,000 "denominations."  Judaism Has the Modern Reformed, Orthodox, Conservative, (C)Hassidic, and other divisions and then there is this: Sects, Minor 
and all the rest of the worlds religions are subdivided but none of them constitute "races." Then this is complicated by political subdivisions. But generally, political divisions are not usually "races" though some may be racist!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 7, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



so a judaist......is a jew.


which is what i said, and your long post only goes further to prove that it is an attempt to dissemble the language.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 7, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Contessa_Sharra said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...


 
NO, all who SAY they are ethnic Jews do not "practice," and all who practice are neither semites, nor are all who are "Zionitsts" either practicing nor "ethnic" (whatever the hell that is!)

Too much generalization leads to confusion in the unaware!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 8, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Contessa_Sharra said:
> ...



Never said they did. 

However, they are all jews. Whether converts to the religion or by ethnicity.

So...a jew....is a jew.


----------



## jodylee (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You took the words out of my mouth, well said!


----------



## jodylee (Oct 9, 2009)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



you and your dictionary are wrong a the sematic In linguistics and ethnology, Semitic is  (from the Biblical "Shem", Hebrew: &#1513;&#1501;, translated as "name", Arabic: &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1617 was first used to refer to a language family of largely Middle Eastern origin, now called the Semitic languages. This family includes the ancient and modern forms of Akkadian, Amharic, Arabic, Aramaic, Ge'ez, Hebrew, Maltese, Phoenician, Tigre and Tigrinya among others.
so antisemetic is anti Arab aswell, the most antisemetic people on earth are the zionist jews. how funny


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 9, 2009)

jodylee said:


> Contessa_Sharra said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Too bad the dictionary disagrees with you. Words have real meanings. Not ones you can just make up.

define: anti semitism - Google Search


----------



## mystic (Oct 9, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > Contessa_Sharra said:
> ...



Radioman, the definition that jodylee gave is the correct one. Jews might have cornered the market for their own use, but the original definition is correct.

Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 9, 2009)

mystic said:


> Radioman, the definition that jodylee gave is the correct one. Jews might have cornered the market for their own use, but the original definition is correct.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you.




Again. Words have meaning. _Every single dictionary disagrees with you. 
_



(n) anti-Semitism, antisemitism (the intense dislike for and prejudice against Jewish people) 

Antisemitism (also spelled anti-semitism or anti-Semitism) is prejudice against or hostility towards Jews, often rooted in hatred of their ethnic background, culture, or religion. While the term's etymology might suggest that antisemitism is directed against all Semitic peoples, since the term was invented it has been used to refer exclusively to hostility toward Jews.[1][2]


anti-Semitism (plural anti-Semitisms)
1. Prejudice, discrimination or hostility directed against Jews.

Anti-Semitism (alternatively spelled antisemitism) is hostility toward or prejudice against Jews as a religious, ethnic, or racial group, 


anti-Semitism  : The hatred of people of Jewish descent.


ANTI-SEMITISM
A negative and hostile attitude to Jews and the Jewish religion. 

Main Entry: an·ti&#8211;Sem·i·tism
Pronunciation: \&#716;an-t&#275;-&#712;se-m&#601;-&#716;ti-z&#601;m, &#716;an-&#716;t&#299;-\
Function: noun
Date: 1882
: hostility toward or discrimination against Jews as a religious, ethnic, or racial group


an&#8901;ti-Sem&#8901;i&#8901;tism
&#8194;&#8194;/&#716;ænti&#712;s&#603;m&#618;&#716;t&#618;z&#601;m, &#716;ænta&#618;-/ 
&#8211;noun
discrimination against or prejudice or hostility toward Jews.
Origin:
1880&#8211;85
Dictionary.com Unabridged
Based on the Random House Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2009. 

an·ti-Sem·i·tism   (&#257;n't&#275;-s&#283;m'&#301;-t&#301;z'&#601;m, &#257;n't&#299;-)
n.    1.      Hostility toward or prejudice against Jews or Judaism. 2.      Discrimination against Jews.
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition




You are wrong. Unequivocally, decidedly and positively.  Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Oct 11, 2009)

I told y'all a month ago man... most of his anti semitic shit is a way to distance himself from his past so he's not looked at suspiciously by the theocracy


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 11, 2009)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Mahmoud Ahmadinejad revealed to have Jewish past - Telegraph
> ...



The theory was that Hitler's daddy was known to shag the help! And one of his frequent targets of an employer abusing his power of his subordinates was a Jewish housemaid! The theory goes good old evil Mr Hitler knocked up the help and raised the little demon not as a bastard, but as a kin! Too bad Hitler senior didn't drop the little bastard into the river! I think this theory has legs, but way too many what ifs to be a legit version!


----------

